# 7 days 242 trail cam pics...couple of sweet bucks!



## Jim Thompson (Jul 7, 2007)

Just checked my cams after they had only been running since Sunday the 30th. One is set on a feeder and the other is only about 75 yards away on a mineral site.

On the feeder I had 242 pics of 4 bucks...let me clarify I had 240 pics of 2 bucks and 2 pics of different bucks! The nice 10 (LL nicknamed Mr Moose  ) and nice 8 dominated. Get this...not a single doe!!!

On the mineral site I had maybe 20 pics of does (still prego BTW) and small bucks. Only posting one since it is a cool flying shot.

Cudde Excite 3.0 yall enjoy
































notice the difference in antler development on the 10 in just a few days! This pic was taken before all the others.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 7, 2007)

and finally the flying does


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 7, 2007)

Mr. Moose ...................is young and showing some strong genetics!   

 I'm guessing 3.5 YO??  No sign of a dip in the spine anyway.............big rack in the making,not mature for sure.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 7, 2007)

yeah I would say 3.5 too...although he has about 30 more days to grow so he will get some more height and may get shot I know my lil bro or Hunk would like him


----------



## bubbabuck (Jul 7, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> yeah I would say 3.5 too...although he has about 30 more days to grow so he will get some more height and may get shot I know my lil bro or Hunk would like him








Mr. Hoyt would also like him !!!!!!!!!!!!!






CORN is Great !!!!


----------



## DCHunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Very cool pictures.


----------



## Hunk (Jul 7, 2007)

MAN JIMBO... that's my feeder too. I'm glad to see the cows didn't knock it over.. ANd those bucks are during the day time. ROCK ON MAN. Looks like the next time I'll be down in August 4th. Time for another hootenanny?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mark Thompson (Jul 7, 2007)

*Mine*

Lil Bro has his name one this one....


----------



## Thunderbeard (Jul 7, 2007)

JT, Looks pretty good for ya this year. Keep em coming and thanks for sharing.


----------



## bubbabuck (Jul 7, 2007)

Hunk said:


> MAN JIMBO... that's my feeder too. I'm glad to see the cows didn't knock it over.. ANd those bucks are during the day time. ROCK ON MAN. Looks like the next time I'll be down in August 4th. Time for another hootenanny?!?!?!?!?!








I'm In !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbabuck (Jul 7, 2007)

Mark Thompson said:


> Lil Bro has his name one this one....











All yours Lil Bro.......I'll even gut him and drag him for yeah !!

Come on !


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice Bucks. I've been thinking of taking the camera to the woods and these pics are just what I needed to motivate me. I may go in the morning.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 7, 2007)

If you get that 10 in your sights, you better do it!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice bucks!  Love the squared look on the one Mark is gonna take! 

Notice that I said is "GOING to take"! 

Best of luck on him!


----------



## Robl1964 (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice bucks.... great pic's


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice pics Jim.... looking good. Don't you wish you had about 20 cameras out down there in Texas about a week before you go?...LOL!!! Then you would be SET!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 7, 2007)

They're looking good Jim.  Might need to write hunters names on the sides so no one gets confused on which one they get.

Hoss


----------



## JasonF (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice Bucks!! That doe picture is awesome!! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## ultramag (Jul 7, 2007)

great pictures Jim!!! Mr moose is looking good...And to get a picture like that of a doe in flight is incredible!!!


----------



## leo (Jul 8, 2007)

*W O W Jim*

I missed this one
It's been so long since you posted any pics for us ... I had forgotten you had cameras

Those are really good shots, thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Hunk (Jul 9, 2007)

Bubba, Jimbo, Lil' Bro...Hootenanny on the 4th then... I'll bring more fish, I have over 150 fish filets to bring down and I'm heading to the gulf this Thursday for more!!!


----------



## Michael Lee (Jul 9, 2007)

All I can say is.....................THWACK!


----------



## Hunk (Jul 9, 2007)

Jim... which feeder is this? The one by camp or over by the woods road? (need to figure where to hang my stand)


----------



## DaGris (Jul 9, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 9, 2007)

Hunk said:


> Jim... which feeder is this? The one by camp or over by the woods road? (need to figure where to hang my stand)



its on the woods rd...which is where we get the buck pics every summer...but of course they never seem to show up during season.

with the new cut it might narrow down some of the travel between the fence row cut and the alfalfa cut. only place they will have to run will be down the fire break on heart attack ridge


----------



## Hunk (Jul 9, 2007)

cool... well hope we at least see them during the season.


----------



## hambone44 (Jul 9, 2007)

that 10 has  a fine brisket on him


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 9, 2007)

Great looking bucks Jim!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 9, 2007)

Great lookin bucks!


----------



## bassfan (Jul 9, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks agian folks. I left the cams in the same spot and will not be able to check them again for a couple of weeks so maybe they will be loaded up


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice knife handles!!  

Great pics JT!


----------



## BowFan (Jul 9, 2007)

Enjoyin those pics!  Thanks for posting em up!  

Nice big bodies on those bucks.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 10, 2007)

I bet they will be full when you get back to them...  Neat shots!  Nice bucks.  Like the two flying does!


----------

